# headlight adjustment



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

So where exactly where do you adjust the headlights?? Anybody have pics?


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

c'mon, somebody has to know


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Are yours out of adjustment? Was wondering why ya need to do this.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Try this out. Scroll doooown and they get to it eventually:

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=906&highlight=adjustment


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Try this out. Scroll doooown and they get to it eventually:
> 
> http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=906&highlight=adjustment


That appears to be very useful. I am going to try it to see where mine are. Thanx


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> That appears to be very useful. I am going to try it to see where mine are. Thanx


No prolem. Hope it helped.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

I adjusted mine when I got back from my trip, they were pointing down something fierce!!!


----------

